# Navy Ship Quarters



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Take a look at the plumbing on that sink. Click picture to enlarge it.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I don't know if you would want to cut that wall and extend the waste arm.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

You don't think that is sheetrock eh?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> You don't think that is sheetrock eh?


 Just fernco it:laughing: cheat that bad boy:laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Nah, I've never seen sheet rock with rivots. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

So do we think 90% of all plumbing is accessible, someone on here should know, those that served in the Navy.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

ch. 5:jester:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

This the book I read before plumbing my yaught.:jester:see pic.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I was wondering who bought my boat after it got repo'd!


----------

